

Creator of RoR, David Heinemeier Hansson on Askolo - caoxuwen
http://askolo.com/dhh

======
asolove
Does not appear David agreed to participate or actually made this account,
looks like it was made for him. In which case, I hope Askolo was deliberately
planning to get a lot of bad press. David has specifically complained about
other companies doing this recently.

~~~
caoxuwen
Hi asolve, we invited dhh to join Askolo and he created that account. We only
changed the default picture (the askolo mascot) to his picture found online.

------
yumraj
Login to FB or Signup to know "Why are you such a twat?" Thanks but no
thanks..

